# news 11/9



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Utah Flash Training Camp and Preseason Roster Set

*









PROVO, Utah, Nov. 6, 2007 - After months of preparation, sales pitches and promotions, the business of basketball is finally set to begin for the NBA Development League's expansion Utah Flash. The first-ever Utah Flash training camp opens the evening of Nov. 10 and continues through Nov. 23. 
"It's been almost a year since we announced that the Flash would be coming to Utah County and the reception we have received from not only Utah County basketball fans, but also our NBA affiliates the Utah Jazz and Boston Celtics, has been nothing short of phenomenal," owner Brandt Andersen said. "Now having 17 players reporting to training camp finally makes it real. I can't wait for opening night."

The Flash open the 2007-08 season in Southern California against the Anaheim Arsenal on Nov. 24, but the home opener is Nov. 27 against the Dakota Wizards at the McKay Events Center in Orem. Search lights, red carpets, fireworks and vehicle give-aways are set to add to the on-court excitement. 

The Flash will utilize its primary practice facility at the Pinnacle Security Gymnasium in Orem for practices twice a day from the start of camp through a Nov. 13 media day session at Open Court in Lehi and an intrasquad game at the McKay Events Center, the regular season home of the Flash. Following that scrimmage the roster will be cut from 17 to 12 players and workouts will continue at Pinnacle.

"We are very fortunate to have such major league workout facilities," head coach Brad Jones said. "It's a load off our minds when all we have to worry about is getting ready to compete and we know our players are going to be working in top-notch venues."

The Flash and the Idaho Stampede will play a preseason contest in Burley, Idaho on the evening of Nov. 19. Following that scrimmage, the roster will be trimmed to a final 10. NBA D-League rosters can expand to 12 with the assignment of NBA first or second-year players. 
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Los Angeles Announces Training Camp Roster*










EL SEGUNDO, CA - The Los Angeles D-Fenders will open the 2007-08 training camp with some familiar faces. After signing D-League contracts the D-Fenders roster features four members of last season's team; guards Brian Chase and Devin Green, and forwards Sean Banks and Andre Patterson. 
The 2007-08 D-Fenders also include Errick Craven (USC) and Brian Morrison (UCLA), who were allocated to the team (players who have ties to the local area), along with Wendell White (UNLV), who impressed the coaching staff at the team's local player tryout.

The newly signed players will join the 10 players selected in last weeks 2007 D-League Draft. All will compete for a spot on the D-Fenders opening day roster. D-Fenders training camp begins Saturday, November 10th. 

D-Fenders 2007-08 Training Camp Roster

Name Position Height Weight College
Sean Banks F 6'8" 210 Memphis
Cecil Brown G 6'4" 190 UC Santa Barbara
Brian Chase G 5'10" 155 Virginia Tech
Darren Cooper G 6'3" 190 Portland
Errick Craven G 6'2" 205 USC
Forrest Fisher G 6'4" 190 John Brown
Martane Freeman F 6'7" 200 Colorado
Devin Green G/F 6'7" 212 Hampton
Ivan Jenkins G 5'11" 160 Lambuth
Jelani McCoy F/C 6'10" 245 UCLA
Brian Morrison G 6'2" 192 UCLA
Abdoulaye N'Diaye C 6'11" 220 USC
Andre Patterson F 6'7" 217 Tennessee
Robert Whaley C 6'10" 265 Walsh (Ohio)
Marcus White F 6'8" 215 Purdue
Wendell White G/F 6'6" 215 UNLV
Damond Williams F 6'6" 210 McNeese State 

The D-Fenders tip off their second season in the NBA Development League on Sunday, November 25 at 2:30 p.m. when they host the Utah Flash at STAPLES Center. Having a Lakers ticket for a STAPLES Center home game is also your ticket to a lower level seat for the D-Fenders game that same day. For ticket information call (310) 426-6031.

The NBA Development League (D-League) is made up of fourteen (14) teams for the 2007-08 season. Teams include the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (NM), Anaheim Arsenal (CA), Austin Toros (TX), Bakersfield Jam (CA), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield, CO), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, ND), Idaho Stampede (Boise, ID), Los Angeles D-Fenders (CA), Sioux Falls Skyforce (SD) and Tulsa 66ers (OK). Expansion teams include the Utah Flash (Orem, UT), the Rio Grande Valley Vipers (Hidalgo, TX), Fort Wayne Mad Ants (IN) and the Iowa Energy (Des Moines, IA).

Established to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information about the 
D-Fenders please visit www.d-fenders.com and for more information about the NBA Development League visit www.d-league.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mad Ants Select Larry Turner in First Round of 2007 NBA D-League Draft*










Larry Turner, a 6'11" power forward out of Tennessee State, was the first player chosen by the Fort Wayne Mad Ants in the 2007 NBA D-League draft on November 1, 2007. As Mad Ants Head Coach Kent Davison, Assistant Coach Jaren Jackson, and President and General Manager Jeff Potter conferred about their first-ever draft pick, hundreds of Fort Wayne basketball fans gathered with them at Crazy Pinz to watch the opening segment of the 2007 NBA D-League Draft live on NBA TV. When the basketball staff left their hideaway and entered the packed restaurant, the crowd watched with anticipation as history began to unfold right in front of their eyes. Names began to appear on the whiteboards at the front of the room, and team supporters started to see the Mad Ants' training camp roster fill slowly with names, one for each of the ten rounds in the draft. Turner was the team's first pick, having averaged 5.8 points and 6.1 rebounds in 22.3 minutes a game with the Tigers, and who most recently played for the Los Angeles Lakers in their veteran training camp. 
"To go into the draft and have one person designated as your first pick, and then to be able to get him, makes it really exciting for us. We had needs to fill, and he was one that we really felt would fit our team. He's a great rebounder, he runs the floor, and he defends the basket. He'll bring a lot of energy and excitement for our fans," said Coach Davison.
The Mad Ants next chose Lukasz Obrzut, a Polish player who went to the University of Kentucky, and who was a final cut in the Indiana Pacers veteran training camp. Obrzut, who is 7'1," will also help establish a major presence in the paint for the Mad Ants. 
Rounding out the ten picks for Fort Wayne were Cory Minnifield, a forward from Loyola; Shagari Alleyne, another former center for the Kentucky Wildcats; Julius Ashby, a 6'9" forward who played last season in Japan; Frank Richards, a guard from Kansas State who spent last year in Germany; Ron Howard, a forward from Valparaiso who received some of the biggest cheers of the night when his name was announced; Nate Gerwig a forward/center who spent time developing his skills in Finland after playing for Kent State; Anthony Kyle, who played guard for Miles College and has experience in the IBL; and, finally, Casey Love, a forward who played at Robert Morris.
The players will arrive in the Summit City later this week and start training camp on November 11th. These draft picks will go head-to-head with the seven players who will come to the team through allocations from the D-League, local tryouts, and the September expansion draft. Also entering the picture will be players sent from the Mad Ants' NBA parent affiliate teams, the Indiana Pacers and the Detroit Pistons.
Aspiring professional players will also note that six players who appeared at the local tryouts will be present at the training camp, showing the immense opportunity that the D-League open tryouts present. The final Mad Ants roster will be narrowed to just ten players before the season opener on November 23, when the team will take on the Tulsa 66ers at 7:30pm at the Allen County War Memorial Coliseum.
Mad Ants season tickets are on sale now and can be purchased by calling (260) 469-4667. Discounts and benefits are available for groups of 10 or more. For more information, visit www.fortwaynehoops.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tulsa 66ers To Play Preseason Game November 17*










TULSA, Okla. Nov. 7, 2007 - The Tulsa 66ers of the NBA Development League will host an exhibition game against the Albuquerque Thunderbirds on November 17, at 6:30 p.m. at the Bartlesville High School Field House, in Bartlesville, Okla. 
All of the proceeds from the pre-season game will benefit the Bartlesville Sports Commission (BSC) and local youth sports groups. The BSC was established in2007 by a group of community leaders in support of local athletics. The commission's main objective is to further the support of athletics and athletic excellence in the Bartlesville area.

"A D-League exhibition game is a great way to showcase our excellent facilities and to have this caliber of basketball in our house," said BSC Events Chair, Coach Tim Bart. "Bartlesville is a basketball town and everyone will want to come out to see these future NBA stars on our home court." 

Rich with basketball history, Bartlesville is located 45 miles north of Tulsa and is the original home of the Phillips 66ers, a successful professional basketball team that won 11 NIBL championships and 11 AAU titles. Phillips Petroleum Company and other regional manufacturing and production firms fielded amateur teams after World War I and these teams provided and outlet for community pride and top competitive athletes.

The establishment of amateur teams allowed standout players like R.C. Pitts the opportunity to maintain their status and compete in the 1948 Olympics. Pitts, now 88 years old and currently residing in Baton Rouge, La., has many memories of playing basketball in Bartlesville in front of the vocal crowd at the local high school. 

"There was always a scarcity of seats," said Pitts. "They were superfans, and it was always enjoyable to have the whole city behind you. I think the fans will be equally vocal for the 66ers' preseason game."

Tickets are $10 each, with half of the ticket sales staying with the participating youth organizations and are available by contacting the Bruin Athletic Department at (918) 337-0153, the YMCA at (918) 336-0713, or the Boys & Girls Club of Bartlesville at (918) 336-3636. 

The Tulsa 66ers, led by head coach Joey Meyer, will tip off the regular season on Friday, Nov. 30 at 7 p.m. at the Expo Square Pavilion, located on the Tulsa Fairgrounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Cheerfest Takes Big Dreams To The Next Level*










TULSA, Okla. Nov. 7, 2007 - The Indian National Football Council will be hosting the fourth annual Cheerfest competition at Broken Arrow Senior High School, in Broken Arrow, Okla. on November 17, 2007. The eventual Cheerfest winner will have the opportunity to showcase their talent during halftime of the NBA Development League's Tulsa 66ers first home game of the 2007-08 season on November 30, 2007 at the Expo Square Pavilion. 
Cheerfest, which is a yearly event held to give young athletes the opportunity to experience the challenge and excitement of competition, will see more than 400 girls of all ages from Eastern Oklahoma come out to participate and compete. Community driven cheer squads from across the state will work to be the high-point winner in each of the two categories with the champion squad taking center court at the Expo Square Pavilion to showcase their best halftime routine. 

Cheerfest is a non-profit event that relies heavily on volunteers, including coaches, event organizers, and judges. Cheerfest contributors believe strongly in giving back to the community and display their commitment by donating their time to the cause. 

"I promise that it will be the best local competition in the area," said Cheerfest organizer Meshelle Brown. "The girls work hard all year on their halftime routines and get little recognition. This is our way of showing them how much they are appreciated and rewarding them for all of their effort."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Thunderbirds Training Camp Opens November 11*










Albuquerque, N.M., November 8, 2007- The Albuquerque Thunderbirds will begin the first season under Coach Jeff Ruland by making some tough decisions. A total of seventeen players will report to the first practice on Sunday, November 11th at Isleta Recreation Center at 9:00am and the team must be reduced to twelve players by Thursday, November 15th. 
Training camp sessions are considered open practices for members of the media. Please contact Sean McLaughlin in advance to confirm location and time of practice sessions. All season ticket holders and media members are invited to meet the team at Carrabba's Restaurant on Wednesday, November 14th from 5:30 to 7:00pm. Details about media day (November 14th from 1 to 3) will be sent in an additional release.

The Thunderbirds and the Tulsa 66ers will play a preseason contest in Bartlesville, Oklahoma on the evening of November 17th. The roster will be reduced to ten players on Wednesday, November 21st before the season opens at Tingley Coliseum on November 23rd at 7:00pm. NBA D-League rosters can expand to twelve with the assignment of NBA first or second-year players. The Thunderbirds are affiliated with the Phoenix Suns and Philadelphia 76ers this season and both have expressed interest in sending young players to Albuquerque this year.

2007-08 Albuquerque Thunderbirds Training Camp Roster

Player Pos Ht Wt College Year
Darvin Ham SF 6-7 230 Texas Tech 1996
Daniel Horton PG 6-3 200 Michigan 2006
James Smith C 7-0 250 Marist 2007
Tiras Wade G/F 6-5 205 Louisiana-Lafayette 2005
Ejike Ugboaja PF/C 6-9 225 Nigeria 
Ali Berdiel PG 6-5 200 Valparaiso 2006
Josh Gross SF 6-6 205 UNC-Greensboro 2006
Michael Adams C 6-11 Youngstown St. 2007
Ramon Dyer SF 6-7 200 Houston 2006
Tim Smith PG 5-9 170 E. Tennessee St. 2006
Steven Barber G 5-10 160 University of Texas - Arlington 2002
Abdul Mills G 6-3 190 University of Nebraska - Omaha 2003
Serge Angounou F 6-8 236 Arizona State 2007
Kris Collins G 6-3 190 University of New Mexico 2006
Jackson Marlow C 7-0 315 Fresno State
Harry Good F 6-10 255 Rutgers University 2005
Elijah Ingram G 5-11 166 New Mexico State University

The Thunderbirds season tips off at home on November 23 against the Idaho Stampede at 7 p.m. Thunderbirds 2007-08 season tickets are on sale now and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds front office at 111 Lomas Blvd. NE, Suite 240, Albuquerque, NM 87102. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK. 

The Thunderbirds stay focused on the community by participating in community events such as the Read to Achieve Program as well as D-League Cares. In the past two seasons the Thunderbirds have worked almost 3,000 hours in the community, staying dedicated to Albuquerque and New Mexico.

Entering its seventh season, the NBA Development League, the NBA's minor league established to develop talent across all disciplines for the NBA, has relocated its headquarters from Greenville, S.C. to New York City. The move provides the D-League with direct access to the support and resources of the NBA and WNBA. During the 2006-07 season 19 NBA teams assigned 24 players to D-League rosters and 14 NBA teams called-up 16 players ('Gatorade Call-ups'). In addition to players, the D-League has also provided the training ground for every referee hired by the NBA since 2002, and this season the first former D-League coach will lead an NBA team as Sam Vincent takes over the reigns with the Charlotte Bobcats.

Individually, the Thunderbirds have had two player call-ups, two front office call-ups, two training staff call-ups and three call-ups from the Storm Chasers Dance and Cheer squad.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League offers NBA-quality basketball and fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bakersfield Jam Individual Tickets On Sale Friday, November 9th*











The Bakersfield Jam, members of the NBA Development League, today announced that individual tickets will go on sale Friday, November 9. Tickets for all 24 games will be available and pricing ranges from as low as $5 to $27. The team's home opener is Sunday, December 2 at 4 p.m. versus the Los Angeles Defenders. The first thousand fans in attendance will receive a Coach Jim Harrick bobblehead doll courtesy of Instant Storage and KERO-23. 
"With training camp starting this Saturday, the season is fast approaching and we can't wait to get started," says Michael Hirsch, team president, Bakersfield Jam. "We have a slew of great promotions and are working extremely hard to provide a tremendous fan experience. Jam basketball will be the most exciting entertainment option in Kern County."

Fans can pick up tickets for all home games via the following ways: in person at the Rabobank Arena box office, by phone at 661-322-2525, or online at ticketmaster.com. For information on special Jam ticket packages like season tickets, flex plans, exciting fan experience group outings, birthday parties and more, please call the Jam offices at 661-716-4525 or visit bakersfieldjam.com.

The Jam will also be holding a pre-season game on Tuesday, Nov. 20 at 7:00 p.m. versus the Rio Grande Valley Vipers that is free to the public. Vouchers for the game are currently available at all Fastrip and Wienerschnitzel locations, and at the Rabobank Arena box office. Vouchers must be turned in at the arena box office and seats will be assigned on a first come, first served basis. All Jam season ticket holders will have their assigned seats for the pre-season game.

The Bakersfield Jam, members of the NBA D-League, play their home games at Rabobank Arena and offer the Bakersfield community a top-tier professional sports team at affordable prices. The 2006-7 Jam roster featured eight players with NBA experience and the organization is committed to providing Bakersfield with the best family entertainment option. For season ticket or group information, please contact the Jam offices at 716-4JAM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tea Area High School To Host Intrasquad Scrimmage*










Sioux Falls, S.D. (November 8, 2007) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce announced today that Tea Area High School will host an intrasquad scrimmage on Tuesday, Nov. 13 at 7:30 p.m. The cost for the scrimmage will be $3 for adults and $2 for children, with all proceeds going towards the athletic facility fund to help them continue to develop their athletic complex. Tea Area High School is located at 500 W. Brian Street in Tea, S.D. 
"We are excited to host an intrasquad scrimmage for the second straight year," said Tea Area District Superintendent/Athletic Director Dean Jones. "The Skyforce has great people in their organization and they have made it easy for us to work with them. They are an asset to the Sioux Falls community."

Fans are encouraged to come and see Nik Caner-Medley, the sixth overall pick in the 2007 NBA Development League Draft, and the rest of the team in action as they battle for a spot on the opening day roster. T-shirts and other prizes will be given away throughout the evening.

The training camp roster will be trimmed to 12 players on Wednesday, Nov. 14 and the team will travel to Dickinson, N.D. for a preseason game against the archrival Dakota Wizards on Friday, Nov. 16 at 6:30 p.m. MT. The opening day roster will be announced on Wednesday, Nov. 21 as the 2007-08 D-League regular season tips off on Friday, Nov. 23 with five games.

The home opener is set for Saturday, Nov. 24 against the Tulsa 66ers. Tipoff is set for 7 p.m. at the Sioux Falls Arena. The first 500 kids in attendance will receive a free Skyforce jersey courtesy of MetaBank. For information on group, season and single game tickets please contact a Skyforce representative at (605) 332-0605.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Milwaukee Bucks Assign Ramon Sessions to Tulsa 66ers*










EW YORK, November 8, 2007 - The Milwaukee Bucks have assigned rookie guard Ramon Sessions to their NBA Development League affiliate, the Tulsa 66ers. Sessions was drafted in the second round (56th overall) of the 207 NBA Draft and signed with the Bucks on Sept. 11, 2007. He averaged 2.0 points and 1.3 rebounds in 7.3 minutes in three preseason games. Sessions is the first NBA player assigned to a D-League team this season. Twenty-four NBA players were assigned to D-League affiliates during the 2006-07 season. 
"This is an opportunity for Ramon to see regular minutes and further develop his skills," said Bucks General Manager Larry Harris. "Coach Meyer and the Tulsa organization are receiving a talented, young player, and we look forward to watching Ramon's progress as a member of the 66ers." 
Sessions was a finalist for the Bob Cousy Point Guard of the Year Award during his junior season at the University of Nevada-Reno. During his junior year, the Myrtle Beach, S.C. native averaged 12.3 points, 4.7 rebounds and 4.7 assists and earned Second Team All-WAC honors. For his career, he ranks second in Nevada-Reno history with 478 assists and ninth in steals with 113. 
The 6-3, 190 pound guard is expected to be in Tulsa for the beginning of the 66ers' training camp this weekend. 
The NBA Development League is the NBA's official minor league, and the first-ever basketball league with direct affiliations to NBA teams. Now in its seventh season the D-League's goals are to provide affordable, NBA-caliber entertainment to fans of its 14 teams, as well as continue to develop players, coaches, referees and front-office personnel for the NBA. As the single source for in-season player "call-ups" to the NBA, fans of the D-League enjoy the highest caliber of basketball played outside the NBA. In fact, former D-League players represented 10 percent of NBA players on 2007-08 opening day rosters, numbering 44 in total. In addition, the D-League has produced 25 percent of current NBA referees and 16 current NBA coaches, including head coach Sam Vincent with the Charlotte Bobcats. The D-League is an innovative and rapidly growing sports property that also serves as an experimental testing ground for new initiatives of the NBA and its teams, provides continuing education and professional development resources for its players, and is committed to serving its local communities through D-LEAGUE CARES and grassroots efforts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Toros Host Extravaganza*










AUSTIN, TX (November 8)- The Austin Toros will host a Toros Extravaganza on Saturday, November 10 at Parque Zaragoza where fans will have a chance to sign up for on-court opportunities for the 2007-08 season and purchase vintage Toros merchandise. 
Public address announcer auditions will be held from 11 a.m. to 12:30 p.m and national anthem tryouts are scheduled from 12:30 p.m. to 2 p.m. Those interested in public address announcer opportunities should contact Jolene Slama at the Austin Toros office to schedule an audition. Those interested in singing the national anthem need to sign up between 12:30 p.m. and 2 p.m. and bring music if necessary. 

Kids between the ages of 8 and 14 can also sign-up to be Austin Toros ball kids at a game during the season. 

Vintage Toros merchandise including t-shirts and hats from the past two seasons will be sold at discounted prices.

Parque Zaragoza is located at 2608 Gonzales St., Austin, TX 78702. 

The Toros tip-off their third season in Austin on November 24 at 7 p.m. at the Austin Convention Center against the Bakersfield Jam. For Toros season and group ticket information, call the Toros office at (512) 236-8333 or visit austintoros.com. 

The NBA Development League is the NBA's official minor league, and the first-ever basketball league with direct affiliations to NBA teams. Now in its seventh season the D-League's goals are to provide affordable, NBA-caliber entertainment to fans of its 14 teams, as well as continue to develop players, coaches, referees and front-office personnel for the NBA. As the single source for in-season player "call-ups" to the NBA, fans of the D-League enjoy the highest caliber of basketball played outside the NBA. In fact, former D-League players represented 10 percent of NBA players on 2007-08 opening day rosters, numbering 44 in total. In addition, the D-League has produced 25 percent of current NBA referees and 16 current NBA coaches, including head coach Sam Vincent with the Charlotte Bobcats. The D-League is an innovative and rapidly growing sports property that also serves as an experimental testing ground for new initiatives of the NBA and its teams, provides continuing education and professional development resources for its players, and is committed to serving its local communities through D-LEAGUE CARES and grassroots efforts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Ten Reasons To Be Excited About the 2007-08 D-League Season*

The 2007-08 D-League season will tip-off two weeks from today on Friday, November 23 with a slate of five games. D-League teams are entering training camp this weekend and will eventually cut their rosters down to ten players by the beginning of the season. Whether you are a long time fan or not that familiar with the D-League, here are some reasons why you should be excited about the new season.The Biggest D-League Yet
Four new expansion teams (Fort Wayne Mad Ants, Iowa Energy, Rio Grande Valley Vipers, and Utah Flash) will join the ten returning D-League teams for the 2007-08 season. The total of 14 teams competing in three divisions will make this year's edition the biggest D-League yet, as the league has almost doubled from the eight teams that competed in the inaugural 2001-02 season. Each team will be affiliated with one to three NBA teams that can assign players in their first or second season to the D-League. The Los Angeles D-Fenders (Lakers) and the Austin Toros (Spurs) are the first D-League teams to be owned and operated by their NBA affiliate.
Wizards Defending Title
The Dakota Wizards will return plenty of contributors from last year's team as they seek to repeat as D-League Champions. Guards Maurice Baker and Dontell Jefferson as well as big men Kevin Lyde and Rod Benson are all back in Bismarck under the leadership of new coach Duane Ticknor. Ticknor led the Wizards to a 30-6 record during the 1999-00 season, and will be looking to maintain his success in Dakota. The Wizards also scored by landing the second pick in the D-League Draft, selecting forward Carlos Powell, who has the potential to be a force in the D-League. 
The MVP Is Back
Idaho's Randy Livingston, the 2006-07 D-League MVP, is returning to the Stampede for another season. The longtime NBA veteran dominated the league from the point guard spot last season, averaging 10.6 assists and 12.3 points while racking up two triple-doubles. The Stampede compiled a 29-17 record with Livingston before he finished the season with the Seattle Supersonics after receiving a GATORADE Call-Up. Livingston has some unfinished business to attend to as he missed the Stampede's playoff run last season, but of course there is the possibility that he will make a return to the NBA at some point in 2007-08.
NBA Veterans Look To Make A Return
Every season there are a experienced veterans who are using the D-League to work on their games and show that they can make a return to the NBA. 2007-08 will be no exception as seven players with NBA regular season experience were taken in the first two rounds of the D-League Draft. Darvin Ham (Albuquerque, 1st round, 3rd overall) is an eight-year NBA veteran who was a member of the 2004 NBA Champion Detroit Pistons. Draft picks Eddie Gill (Colorado, 1st round, 1st overall), Jelani McCoy (Los Angeles, 1st round, 8th overall), Kedrick Brown (Anaheim, 1st round, 9th overall), Jamison Brewer (Bakersfield, 2nd round, 15th overall), Adam Harrington (Tulsa, 2nd round, 17th overall), and Robert Whaley (Los Angeles, 2nd round, 20th overall) are all veterans of the NBA.
College Stars Hit The Pros
Last season, Bakersfield's Gerry McNamara, Tulsa's Denham Brown and former North Carolina Tar Heels Jackie Manuel and Jawad Williams were the marquee NCAA Tournament stars who were making his way into the D-League ranks. This season there are a few new faces who you will remember from March Madness moments of the past few years. Austin's first round draft choice Kevin Pittnsogle led West Virginia to the Elite Eight in 2005, while Idaho's first round selection, Jamaal Tatum, was last season's Missouri Valley Player of the Year and led the Southern Illinois Salukis to the Sweet Sixteen. Some other notable players who have starred in recent NCAA tournaments are Utah's Kevin Kruger (UNLV, 2007 Sweet Sixteen), Austin's Carldell Johnson (UAB) and Ashanti Cook, Iowa's Jeff Horner, and Rio Grande Valley's Kevin Bookout. 
Players On The Cusp 
There are plenty of players in the D-League this season who are close to reaching their NBA dreams. Jeremy Richardson was a second team All-D-League player last season who earned two GATORADE Call-Ups to the Hawks and Trail Blazers. He impressed during Heat training camp this year, but was one of the last cuts along with fellow D-League All-Star Brian Chase. Kevin Lyde was on of the final cuts by the Utah Jazz and will return to Dakota. First Team All-D-League member Elton Brown will return to Colorado after training camp stints with the Lakers before this season and the Knicks in 2006. All of these players will start the season in the D-League looking to add that slight improvement to their game that will enable them to reach the NBA level and follow in the footsteps of D-League success stories like Matt Carroll, Mikki Moore, and Ime Udoka.
D-League All-Star Game
The D-League will be holding it's second All-Star Game in February in conjunction with NBA All-Star Weekend in New Orleans. This year's game will be held at Jam Session on Saturday, February 16. Stay tuned to D-League.com to find out when you will be able to vote online to choose the All-Star starters. Colorado's Elton Brown, Idaho's Randy Livingston, and Los Angeles's Brian Chase are among the 2006-07 All-Stars returning this season.
D-League Showcase
With a larger D-League this season, the 2008 D-League Showcase will feature an extra day of games. This season's edition will take place between January 14 and 17 at Qwest Arena in Boise, Idaho. D-League.com and NBA TV were on hand for last season's event in Sioux Falls, which featured all of the D-League teams playing games in front of a whos-who of NBA scouts and front office personnel. 
NBA Assignments
NBA teams can assign any player in their first or second year to their D-League affiliates. There could be a young player on your favorite NBA team right now who is in need of more experience or just buried behind veterans who could be heading to the D-League during the season. Amir Johnson of the Detroit Pistons is a great example of a young player who used a D-League assignment to develop his game. As a result of Johnson's success last season on assignment to Sioux Falls, he was re-signed to a lucrative contract by the Pistons this summer. Other examples of players who have taken the assignment route to improve their games are Portland's Martell Webster, Minnesota's Gerald Green, and Dallas' Jose Barea.
Dan Reed's Blog "Reed and Write"
D-League President Dan Reed will be blogging throughout this season, and you can send in your questions and suggestions about the D-League. Visit D-League.com often to keep up with his latest posts, and see if he responds to your question in his blog. Dan wants to hear from the D-League fans so don't hesitate to share your thoughts.


----------

